# Results to scopes



## 21940 (Feb 1, 2006)

For several months now I have been experiencing nausea constipation sore throat lump sensation in throat and several other symptoms I have had a slew of tests done with nothing wrong I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy done the other day and got a diagnosis of gastritis and mild distal esophagitis I looked these up on the internet and am a little confused is this gerd or something totally different everything seems to be pointing back to gerd but am really not sure and do not see my doc for another week I was prescribed zantac and had a gastric empty study done today so I do not know the results to that yet any suggestions as to where I might get some clearer answers


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I had gastritis from NSAID's and that is a separate thing from GERD, so they are not always the same thing. .However, the treatments are similar, so not sure how much it matters.The -itis just tells you what is inflamed, GERD is one of the reasons it could be going on, if that helps.K.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome tummeetroubles


----------

